# 300zx calipers price



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

whats a good price to pay for the calipers, cause i call this local junk yard and they told me 200 dollars for the 2 front caliper and 2 back calipers. cause on ebay th front ones are goin for 100 and rear for 70. and when u add shipping its the fucking the same lol. could any1 get them cheaper???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I think you should focus on getting that FMIC on first ... :showpics: and quit getting smoked by 500hp Ev0's hahaha


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

those calipers go for $50 each new at autozone.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I think you should focus on getting that FMIC on first ... :showpics: and quit getting smoked by 500hp Ev0's hahaha



reall funny hahahahhaha


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> reall funny hahahahhaha


yes, the evo smoked your 240sx. nice rhd conversion you did, billy, and sr swap, very awesome.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

schebs240 said:


> those calipers go for $50 each new at autozone.


u wish!!!!


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

How come at a menlo meet in NJ we checked out a pair of 300zx calipers, and the kid had just paid $50 each??

FENCO_REMAN 
DRIVER SIDE C8299 LLT $35.00 $50.99 
4 PISTON UNIT 

FENCO_REMAN 
PASSENGER SIDE C8298 LLT $35.00 $50.99 
4 PISTON UNIT 

ARI 
LEFT HAND SIDE 12-9261 LLT $40.00 $60.99 

ARI 
RIGHT HAND SIDE 12-9260 LLT $40.00 $60.99 


Durrrrrr try looking it up


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

the first price is core value, second is caliper price. Return any caliper and get the core value.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

if you are going to get that you should have got the morse caliper loaded set i think it is like 150 comes with the pads and everything. If the autozone is picky they will want you to have old 300zx calipers not just any old calipers.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

maybe 50$ is for caliper rebuild kits.. calipers run about 130$ per

http://www.carpartsteam.com/Brake-Caliper_NI_300ZX_300-ZX2-002_90-96_005.html


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

I believe you get what you paid for.. $50 does sound too good to be true. The NX2000 caliper upgrade is about $130 or $150 each.... how can 300Zx 4 piston caliper be so much cheaper than that?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Lucino200sx said:


> I believe you get what you paid for.. $50 does sound too good to be true. The NX2000 caliper upgrade is about $130 or $150 each.... how can 300Zx 4 piston caliper be so much cheaper than that?


thank you 

schebs240 : i hate how i can't flame anymore


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Lucino200sx said:


> I believe you get what you paid for.. $50 does sound too good to be true. The NX2000 caliper upgrade is about $130 or $150 each.... how can 300Zx 4 piston caliper be so much cheaper than that?


well in case you didnt know, every now and then, you will come across good deals 

i was thinking if you find a junkyard sellin parts and they dont know how popular the import scene is, well he'll be selling cheap. now if they know how popular upgrades like this would be, i think they'd take advantage of that fact and sell it for more money.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i found em in a junkyard for $50 per caliper and $25 per rotor. just gotta pick em up.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

What junk yard u found them at??


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

z-best in north hollywood. specialize in junking z cars


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> z-best in north hollywood. specialize in junking z cars



u talk to ed at precizion Z lol thats were i was gona go toommorow to pick them up lol. do u know how many they have???


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah ed doesn't have any. he gave me z-best. i dont know how many they have, but they definitly have at least one front set. If you want them take them, i still have to get my money together. and if you want to sell your teins, talk to me first!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> yeah ed doesn't have any. he gave me z-best. i dont know how many they have, but they definitly have at least one front set. If you want them take them, i still have to get my money together. and if you want to sell your teins, talk to me first!



ok lol


----------

